# Eagle river at Walcott train trestle



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

Are oar rafts making it under the trestle at this level?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Today at 3000 cfs. I'm not gonna try it:


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

The Trestle is an easy scout. You can walk right out on the tracks and get a good close look for yourself. You can judge how much space there is and you can scout the rapid at the same time. Hole on River Right is big enough to flip a raft. It's right off Hwy 6. At this level I recommend always scouting it.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*That hole*

Yes I know from personal experience about that holes power, I just asked because I didn't want to drive out there and not be able to do the run. In the past the sheriff used to shut the river down, any talk of that?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Your call. I feel I have better options.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Drive over and if you decide not to go under the bridge you can put in just below at the BLM campground ramp and run to Duck Ponds near Dotsero. Scout the rapids at Eagle Fair Grounds!





zercon said:


> Yes I know from personal experience about that holes power, I just asked because I didn't want to drive out there and not be able to do the run. In the past the sheriff used to shut the river down, any talk of that?


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

I watched a paddle boat make it through towards the end of the day last week (on the 11th) when it was running a little higher according to USGS Current Conditions for USGS 394220106431500 EAGLE RIVER BELOW MILK CREEK NEAR WOLCOTT, CO


----------

